# Storage of dry goods



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

I am looking for a source for food grade resealable bags to use in 5 gallon pails. I want to store items like flour, sugar, salt, rice and more in them. I have looked at the food grade 5 gallon pails available online and then I looked at pails at Home Depot and thought "Why not just put a liner in their cheaper bucket?" I could reuse the bucket over and over and all I would have to do is change the bag.

I am looking for a plastic bag, not a mylar one, of at least 5 gallons. Although, 6 or 7 gallons would be better.

Any help?


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I buy 'food grade' buckets, whatever that means, and line them myself with butcher paper. There's an access lid you can buy for about $6 that snaps on tight and has a big screw-off area to make getting to your product easy without breaking your fingers to get the lid off. I love 'em.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm curious as to why "not mylar" since that is the norm because of the O2 barrier they provide and are inexpensive?

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/mylar_food_storage_bags.htm

As an even less expensive option, 1 gallon ziplock-type plastic bags and just put 10-15 individual bags per bucket. That way you have pre-measured proportions.

The main problem with the buckets from Home Depot and such is no lids.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

Does anyone use Home Depot buckets. They do sell lids for them, they even have a gasket on the lids. I have found the gasket holds great until you open and close them about 50 times then the lids crack and split. I just dont know if they are food safe.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I use Home Depot buckets, along with mylar bags. I don't let the food touch the bucket as they are not food safe. Mylar is the best solution, in my opinion. I skip the HD lids and buy gamma seals, instead. (the lids GrammasCabin mentioned) You only have to pound down the ring once, then the top screws on and off....less chance of plastic fatigue.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

FyredUp said:


> I am looking for a source for food grade resealable bags to use in 5 gallon pails. I want to store items like flour, sugar, salt, rice and more in them. I have looked at the food grade 5 gallon pails available online and then I looked at pails at Home Depot and thought "Why not just put a liner in their cheaper bucket?" I could reuse the bucket over and over and all I would have to do is change the bag.
> 
> I am looking for a plastic bag, not a mylar one, of at least 5 gallons. Although, 6 or 7 gallons would be better.
> 
> Any help?


If your just starting out and need to save a bit of money, you could try what I did. I used empty 2 liter bottles. They are food grade, and air tight. I put beans,rice,salt and sugar in them and they did very well and the price is right.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

You will want the 2 liter bottles to be really dry. If you take a couple of sheets of paper towels and roll it up so it will fit down the spout any moisture will wick out of the bottle. Be sure to leave enough sticking out and pull the wick out slowly so it doesn't get torn.

I use 2 liter seltzer water bottles for water storage all the time. No sugars or smells in seltzer water so I can fill up right away.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

jmtinmi said:


> You will want the 2 liter bottles to be really dry. If you take a couple of sheets of paper towels and roll it up so it will fit down the spout any moisture will wick out of the bottle. Be sure to leave enough sticking out and pull the wick out slowly so it doesn't get torn.
> 
> I use 2 liter seltzer water bottles for water storage all the time. No sugars or smells in seltzer water so I can fill up right away.


I made a dryer for mine. A piece of 2" pvc with 5 holes drilled down the length of 20". 5- 9" cpvc pipe 3/8" glued in and a firebox fan off of an old gas heater with a piece of filter over it.It works pretty well.. No.. I don't have too much time on my hands...I just like to make things


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

After further review I like judylou's suggestion of portioning in 1 gallon ziplock bags and then putting those inside the pail. This would make for easy filling of the daily use containers in the house.

I also like GrammasCabin suggestion, clarified by Ohiodreamer, of using the Gamma Seal lids. It would sure make getting in and out of the Home Depot buckets much easier than having to remove the gasket lid every time.

The 2 liter pop bottle idea has some merit. The cost is certainly a benefit!

I am still looking for more ideas. 

Thanks for those offered so far.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

We get buckets from the deli in town. They had cake frosting or batter in them. Just wash them and store stuff. Cost is 45 cents a bucket. Why bother with bags?

We freeze our rice and flour for 30 days at 0- F before storage to kill all the bug eggs.

I just opened some flour from 03 that was fine and some rice from 05 that was fine too. The buckets have been stored in a cellar at roughly 55 degrees for years.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Read somewhere to use the green 2 litre bottles. The don't break down as fast and last much longer.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Does anyone use desiccants in their pails with dry goods? Or is moisture not an issue with sealed plastic bags and sealed pails?

If so what do you use and where do you get them from?


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

if you have an excalibur dehydrator you can dry your bottles in it. is there a reason why i should not use tins for storage other than the obvious being rust? i have several and wanted to put them to some use.


----------

